# A Change In Perspective.



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

So I'm pretty new to these boards and theres a pretty good chance that I'm posting this in the wrong place XD So if thats the case pleassee help me out! :]

When I first started looking through these boards I was pretty confident in who I was as a person but the whole idea of an FA REALLY freaked me out! I was thinking what I'm guessing many think when they first discover this subculture. That they were fetishizing and glorifying a major health issue that could potentially kill the women they loved. 

HOWEVER, as I kept reading and seeing what all you lovely people had to see things started to shift. It wasn't even a conscious shift, you know? but I noticed that I'd look in the mirror and love how I filled out my clothes. I'd wear short sleeves because I loved how cute and soft my arms looked. All of a sudden the idea of an FA was anything but creepy. 

So I'm simply wondering, is it like this for a lot of BBW?


----------



## olwen (Nov 10, 2009)

I found out about FAs soooo long ago. I was a teenager, I don't even remember when exactly...just seems like they've always been there. I do remember thinking they were fetishizing no matter what, but soon after being on this site for a while I began to realize that isn't always the case. Some just may in fact fetishize, but in my head an FA who cares about you wouldn't do that. They'd fetishize you if that makes sense....you know...someone who wants to be with you thinks everything about you is awesome because it's you, not because of some random thing about you....this makes sense in my head, sorry if it's not coming out right, but I know what I mean. LOL The point of all that is tho that I never thought of an FA as a creepy person just because they are FAs. I was quite glad there were FAs when I found out about them.


----------



## Tau (Nov 10, 2009)

I've always been surrounded by men who loved fat women, my whole life, yet they always seemed very disconnected from me. They were always far older, very traditional and not people I shared any kind of common place with, so even though I knew there were men who loved fat women, I didn't think there were men who loved my kind of fat woman, at my age with my body shape. When I found out that male people who's bones I actually wanted to jump firstly, existed, and secondly, often felt the same about me...ECSTACY!!!! I was on cloud 9, I still grin stupidly when I meet hotties who think I' hot right back. It's a great feeling to finally have eyes on you that love your outside beauty first LOL! and not just the amazing fat girl personality you've had to develop to survive society  I figure enjoy it


----------

